# Proof of Valuation - End PTSB fixed rate



## money man (20 Mar 2008)

Coming off PTSB 2 yr fixed rate and i know finally what it must feel like for a junkie coming off 2 years of some hard drug!!! Ouch. 

So have been looking around at switching and it seems that the best deal i could hope for is about 4.75-4.85 % once the valuation is below 80%. the outstanding mortgage is about 245k and a realistic valuation would place the house value at 310k. The difference between what they are offering me 5.25% tracker and 4.95% tracker should be about 48 a month so its a bit annoying having to shell out 130 to get the house re-valued. do they wait until they get a new valuation before changing the rate and insist on seeing this also AIB are giving a better rate of 4.75 % any chance of twisting their arm into giving this? Would i have a better chance necogiating with my local branch than dublin head mortgage branch?


----------



## Miles (20 Mar 2008)

ICS offer ECB + 0.65% and they cover the switcher costs. This rate is independant of your LTV.


----------



## money man (20 Mar 2008)

Has anyone in a similar position gotten a better deal off PTSB?


----------

